
How We Built the Next Gen Travel Agency using Amazon, Clojure, and a Small Team - fogus
http://www.colinsteele.org/post/23103789647/against-the-grain-aws-clojure-startup
======
lkrubner
I must live in a bubble, protected from the real world, because a lot here
surprises me. Is it common for corporations to doubt the reliability of
Amazon? This whole paragraph was a surprise to me:

"They wondered if Amazon was reliable. This might seem like a strange thing,
but in their world, the world of proprietary infrastructure, which is
remarkably unreliable, it made sense. Literally, they wanted to know how many
nines, how many OC-48s, disaster recovery, etc. They wondered if Amazon
scaled. "

Is this normal? Do large corporations simply assume that proprietary
technologies are better than anything else?

Also: This is the first story I know of where a startup committed 100% to
Clojure, and then had a reasonably successful end for the story. As such, I
think this story is important.

This also was a big surprise to me:

"I laid some of the skepticism to rest once I was able to explain that Clojure
was a JVM-hosted language, which meant that much of the Java ecosystem could
be leveraged, including debugging tools, profiling, etc. Although no one said
so aloud, I think that they took this to mean that if the acquisition was
completed, the system could be migrated to Java. Heh heh."

So big corporations are so committed to Java that they won't even consider
anything else?

------
ecolak
It's great that you seem to have settled on Clojure after 2 complete rewrites
which apparently you have the time and money for but that also sounds like you
might end up rewriting the whole thing once you don't like something about
Clojure. I hope you really did your due diligence this time.

~~~
lkrubner
But they should rebuild every 3 or 4 years, if they find a better technology,
yes? That was one of his points that he lists at the bottom:

"Rewrite mercilessly (Our core search system is now on its 5th generation.)"

